# preparing pup for her first season



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in the process of training my first bird dog, a 5 month old DD. I'm trying to make a list of things that I need to concentrate on for her first season this fall, and I have a question that I wanted to get your input on: Would it be best to hunt my pup with other dogs occasionally, a lot, or not at all? I've planting birds for my pup and her pointing is really coming along nicely. I'm wondering if I should work on backing at all yet, or if I should wait until after her first season. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

personally i would wait. keep working her on holding point so she is good and steady. there is always plenty to do there with a young dog even if she is holding point good. i would work on backing after the season is over, get some hunting time under her belt and see what she will tell you she needs to work on after the season. no matter how good they are in training, nothing beats the real deal to show you where there are spots to improve. there is always time to add to the dogs training.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No other dogs, no backing. Wait till after her VJP then worry about all that other stuff. Just take her out hunting on short sweet hunts and shoot EVERYTHING that come up in range weather she points it or not. After she's had a go with hunting and getting out take her off birds and hunting and put the obedience screws to her. By her second season she'll be blowing your mind.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. That's pretty much what I was planning on. And TEX, congrats on the great score on your pup's VJP. Did you do the one in Malta? I went and watched the one in Cove Fort to get an idea of what we are in for. Good stuff.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jeff788 said:


> Thanks for the input. That's pretty much what I was planning on. And TEX, congrats on the great score on your pup's VJP. Did you do the one in Malta? I went and watched the one in Cove Fort to get an idea of what we are in for. Good stuff.


Thanks. Yep, I ran Sunday in Malta. Good times for sure, I had a blast. Zebby had a little fun too...


----------

